

The Apple Watch: What we don't know - fromedome
http://qz.com/356577/the-apple-watch-what-we-dont-know-2/

======
bt3
There's a great TED Talk by Simon Sinek where he explains the golden circle,
and says "people don't buy what you do, they buy why you do it." This author
plays the neutral card unlike many others who buy in (literally and
figuratively) to Apple's "innovation", which is already widely available. Moto
360 anyone?

I think it's interesting how Apple omits key details, including price and
battery life, if favor of spectacular displays and forged examples of everyday
use.

I think as a society, we aren't ready for a smart watch yet, but if we are,
I'd imagine the Apple Watch success would stem from the brand more so than the
product itself.

